# Impossible de télécharger ISO 4.1



## emerox (13 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je me prend la tête depuis la sortie d'ISO 4.1 : impossible de télécharger la mise à jour à partir d'Itunes pour mon Ipod Touch.
J'ai constamment (après moultes et moultes essais) le téléchargement qui s'interrompt :" la connexion réseau à expirée, veuillez régler vos paramètres réseau, Bla Bla Bla...".

Pourtant ma connexion fonctionne !!!
Le pire, c'est qu'après chaque plantage, le téléchargement doit repartir depuis le début !

Avez-vous une solution à ce problème ?

Merci pour votre aide

_Config : Macbook Pro - Ipod Touch 3ème génération - Snow Leopard_

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h04 ----------

Ooups, désolé.
Faut lire iOS, bien sûr


----------



## julèsses (23 Septembre 2010)

Salut emerox,

j'ai rencontré le même problème que toi et je fonctionne sur windows. D'après moi le problème ne vient donc pas de ton ordi. Heureusement, j'ai trouvé une solution bien simple!Va sur le site ci-dessous ->

http://techpp.com/2010/09/09/download-ios-4-1-firmware-update-for-iphone-ipod-touch/

-> et download la version dont tu a besoin. Sa peut être un peu long mais sa vaut la peine!
Et en plus sa marche!  Si tu a d'autres problèmes de iPod, n'hésite pas a m'en faire part; je suis pas mal débrouillard avec ça et j'ai plusieurs amis qui s'y connaissent très bien aussi.

Au plaisir,

Julèsses


----------

